# Perm living in Grantham area for RV



## 104177 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys/Gals,

Looking at buying an RV and living in the Grantham for the next few years.

Does anyone have any contact/details of suitable camp sites or alternative arrangments where I could stay for this amount of period?

I would hope someone would do me an deal, with a guaranteed income for the period.

Also looking for pusher with high rail chassis with 3 straight through storage bins, any thoughts anyone? In the 50k range, above 7.5 ton not a problem.

Regards

Allan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sites*

Hello

One of the probs is the "28 day rule" - whereby you have to move off site after 28 days.

Some smaller, privately run sites however may "help" you to work around this.

I suggest you contact the local tourist office for details of any smaller sites and/or join the camping and caravan club in order to find a list of their certificated locations.

Russell


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Allan, we live in the Grantham,Lincs, area. There are 1 or 2 static van sites close to Grantham. Not sure if they take tourers though. Also there is "Woodlands" at Ancaster, about 6 miles from Grantham on the Sleaford road. You could give them a try? We are having a bit of a party tonight and so will ask some of the locals before we are all too sloshed :wink: if anyone knows of others.
hth. Nick.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The caravan Club lists a CL at Church Farm Lenton co-ords Latitude: 52.860500552886201, Longitude: -0.47768512777814998

peedee


----------



## 104177 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Nick,

We popped into Woodlands" at Ancaster last weekend, its a verey nice park, but they was asking £15 a night without internet access, would you say this is the going rate for a RV?

Just wanted to know is there was anymore options local to Grantham look forward to hearing from you after your hangover lols.

Regards

Allan


----------

